# What Do You Think About Cross-Posting??



## Randy_ (Dec 9, 2006)

There is a current IAP thread where someone expressed an opinion that cross-posting was objectionable and even suggested that netiquette identified it as such......but I wonder??

Seems to me some subjects are important enough that the poster would like to see them reach as large an audience as possible, even if it means cross-posting.  One could also argue that "ANY" topic important enough to post on a forum should receive as wide a distribution as possible to interested parties with the exception of topics specific to a particular site.

Personally, I don't object to most cross-posts and feel the idea of netiquette is one of flexible guidelines rather than "written-in-stone" laws.  For instance, on the East coast where I grew up, wearing a hat in the house or at the dinner table or many other places was considered inappropriate.  Here in Texas, however, a lot of folks have a hat glued to their head except when taking a shower or sleeping!!  So just because the Emily Post of netiquette says cross-posting is bad, maybe it ain't so??

What do you think?? 

Cross-posting is:


----------



## beamer (Dec 9, 2006)

Let me first state that I don't know what post Randy's talking about so i don't know who was involved ... 

Cross posting in the sense that someone posts something here, and then posts the same thing on another site completely? Or cross posting in the sense that you post something in two places on the same site?

I think it has everything to do with audience. I'm not a member of any other penturning site. So if something important came about and silly netiquette rules force you to choose one, then there's a chance I (and many others) won't see it. That's just stupid.

Personally, any ~rules~ that restrict the sharing of information are really foolish. If there was a tornado coming and it was going to hit your town, and three towns near you, wouldn't you be pretty pissed if your rules prohibited someone from telling all of you?

That said, if someone's blatently posting non-pertinent information into forums of very specific topics just for the sake of "reaching as many eyes as possible", that's kind of a different story. If it's a tornado warning, i wanna know. But if the information doesn't warrant such a breach of the topic-set for that forum, then it's just spam. So if the information is not in keeping with the forum you post, but the people in that forum would suffer greatly without that information, it may be tolerable. But usally not. It'd have to be some pretty important stuff!


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beamer_
> <br />.....Or cross posting in the sense that you post something in two places on the same site?



I think the above would be considered duplicate posting rather than cross-posting??


----------



## Dario (Dec 9, 2006)

Very good point Jason.  Only problem is we all interpret things a bit differently.

There are 2 instances recently...both pertaining to TPS.

One is about an article that was printed on their magazine.  I strongly believe that the apology made doesn't need to be posted elsewhere since it is printed by TPS.

Another is about TPS raffle.  I too believe that it doesn't belong here, but I stayed silent on that thread.  I believe it is unfair to put Jeff on the spot and solicit how he feels about it since it is a very delicate subject.

Again, I have nothing against TPS and take the same stance regardless what forum is in involved....and repeat that this is just my opinion.

If you are posting a gloat, lathe sale, your work, news, etc...then it is okay IMHO.


----------



## penhead (Dec 9, 2006)

Crossposting..???

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crossposting

Crossposting is the act of posting the same message to multiple forums, mailing lists, or newsgroups. This is distinct from 'multiposting' which involves posting multiple messages, each posted to a single forum, newsgroup, or topic area. Excessive crossposting is considered bad form because it multiplies traffic without adding any new content. In the extreme case, if all messages were crossposted to every group, then every group would look exactly the same. A crossposter can minimize this problem by specifying that all responses be directed to a single group.

Crossposting can be helpful if the message is of interest to a larger audience. However, crossposting to groups that are irrelevant to the message posted could be considered spamming.


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by penhead_
> <br />.....Excessive crossposting is considered bad form.....



I wonder how one defines "EXCESSIVE?"


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 9, 2006)

I'd rather see a poll on what people think of posting in teal.[]


----------



## guts (Dec 9, 2006)

Jeff said he does not have a problem with it,so if okay with him it's for sure okay with me!


----------



## TBone (Dec 9, 2006)

The 'netiquette' is the same thing as most posts here, just someone's opinion.  This was a chance for people to win prizes and I see no problem with it.   If the definition of cross posting is "the act of posting the same message to multiple forums" then it happens all the time.  A lot of posts show up in both forums.  This has nothing to do with that.  It's about posting here about a fund raiser there.  What I find funny is that people who don't like it, post on the thread and keep it visisble.  If they'd just ignore it, it would have been one post that quickly disappeared.  I visit both forums, although here much more than anywhere else.  But I see posts there about this forum all the time.  Personally, I have no problem with any posts.  If I disagree, I'll just ignore it.


----------



## leehljp (Dec 9, 2006)

In the early days of many forums, cross posting was considered a quick way to get kicked off. I never did understand that as a standard course of action. In my opinion, it was a jealousy issue of forum moderators as much as anything else. 

Then, I have seen times when a person was a member of a forum and had their own forum too. That person would often make posts in which the obvious intent was to pull people to his site. I personally do not consider this to be a crossposting issue per se, but more or less unethical behavior. And no, the issue that I just mentioned was not related to TPS or any pen site.

IMHO, Cross Posting is fine when its intent is to disseminate information to a wide audience and it is outward focused. It is wrong when its intent is to pull members or assets from one site to another, being self focused. If such person were to give the courtesy of asking permission for posting to another forum for a special benefit or even a self interest, etc there would be no problem, IMO.


----------



## mick (Dec 9, 2006)

I thought we came here to post about pen turning?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mick_
> <br />I thought we came here to post about pen turning?



Bravo!


----------



## thetalbott4 (Dec 9, 2006)

Who wants to sit around discussing cross-posting when there are more pressing issues around, such as cross-dressing? I'm personally disgusted by people cross-stitching.[]


----------



## jcollazo (Dec 9, 2006)

..... and the cross-eyed cross-stitching cross-dressers crossing the crosswalk to watch lacrosse are the worst![:0]


----------



## bob393 (Dec 9, 2006)

Really,

Why can't we all just get along?

International Association of Penturners, The Pen Shop, The Fountain Pen Network, The Penmakers Guild,  Yahoo Groups; Penturners, The International Pen Association, Pen World, Nibs of America, OK I made the last one up but you get my point. 

We are all after the same thing, 

Fine Writing Instruments!


----------



## jeffj13 (Dec 10, 2006)

I don't have a problem with cross posting.  Crosses have been a part of our society for a long time.  You see crosses everywhere, especially on churches.  Since crosses are everywhere else, why shouldn't we be able to post them here.  I love Eagle's pen blanks with the crosses in them.  Are you saying he shouldn't be able to sell his blanks here?   That's discriminatory.


huh.....


Oh......not that kind of cross......?


Never mind.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 10, 2006)

The subject is really free speech. The real question is:
Do you want your thoughts pre-censored?
I recenlty left Saw Mill Creek because the owners and some members actually believe in prior-restraint.
The matter Dario mentioned isn't really cross-posting, it was plagarism of copyrighted material. (qualification: Johnny may have given broad permission for use and dessimation of the material, I don't recall)


----------



## cozee (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thetalbott4_
> <br />Who wants to sit around discussing cross-posting when there are more pressing issues around, such as cross-dressing? I'm personally disgusted by people cross-stitching.[]



Yeah, I agree. That's crossing the line!![][]


----------



## sptfr43 (Dec 10, 2006)

now you're making me cross[}]


----------



## broitblat (Dec 10, 2006)

I don't think it's wrong, but I've struggled with where to post certain things.  There is a lot of overlap among the groups and I don't see the need to ask folks to wade through the same info multiple times.  On the other hand, it doesn't seem like a huge burden to skip over things you've already seen.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 11, 2006)

It used to bother me to see posts on multiple sites, when I realized this is the only site worth visiting because of the <b>content, ease of use,data base, and informed members </b>I really don't care where other posts are made.
When a post is made concerning a post made on another sire such as an apology for a mistake, that is shear ridiculous.
If I didn't see the original maistake because I don't go to that forum I see no need for it to be posted here.
Kind of like the tree falling in the forest making noise question.If I am not there, it doesn't make any noise.
Shilling for a fund raiser for another site here is poor form.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 11, 2006)

Randy,

This has turned from what I hope/believe was your original thought.  When you mention cross-posting, are you referring to hijacking a post, posting in the wrong thread, or posting to another forum entirely?

In the spirit of the season, and living by what many of us profess to believe, let us set aside anger and move on with  life.

FWIW,


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 11, 2006)

William:

By cross-posting, I was/am referring to the practice of posting two identical messages on different boards.  I think most everyone has understood that although a few may have missed it.

As to intent, I can't say whether folks have missed that or not??  My intent was, simply, to find out what folks thought about cross-posting..... nothing more, nothing less.  Since so many people seem to do it, I just didn't buy the idea that it was wrong in spite of what the "netiquette" books said.    

While I did mention that there were a couple of current threads that mentioned the propriety of cross-posting, I wasn't looking to discuss the merits of those comments....only referenced them as they were the "trigger" for my asking about folks thoughts, in general, on cross-posting.  

And finally, I'm not angry about anything and don't see that others are either.  I'm sorry if some are; but don't think that I can do anything about it??



A JOYOUS HOLIDAY SEASON TO ALL!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 11, 2006)

Since likely everyone here is aware that at least some tension still exists between the two sites, it is naive at best to think that such a "poll" would not fuel the fire of disagreement.  Personally, I would call for closer moderation of polls to avoid one such as this one, which serves no discernable purpose.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Since likely everyone here is aware that at least some tension still exists between the two sites, it is naive at best to think that such a "poll" would not fuel the fire of disagreement.  Personally, I would call for closer moderation of polls to avoid one such as this one, which serves no discernable purpose.


Cav-
That is the most negative thing I have ever seen you post.
I thought the conceptof the poll was interesting.
As accurate as ANY poll can be it does offer an exchange of ideas and I got a chuckle out of quite a few of them.[]
Gonna go out on a limb here,
Merry Christmas[]


----------



## Skye (Dec 11, 2006)

I used to not do it at all, now I do it a little because I know people both here and at TPS who dont visit the other sites. So, if I post a pen here and not there, some wont see it.


----------



## DocStram (Dec 12, 2006)

What a ridiculous question.  I would never wear my wife's dresses ........ ohhhh ... I'm sorry .. I thought you said crossdressing. [:0]


----------

